# Engineering Advice for a Pre-Grad



## ElectricBenedict (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi there EB community, I've been poking around at similar threads, but had a few more questions tailored more towards my own situation if anyone cares to answer! I'm in a bit of a predicament in that I'm deeply interested in engineering, but do not have the formal background of most that enter into graduate-level programs. I graduated a "liberal arts" college holding degrees in German, Biology and what my school referred to as Environmental Studies, which was a compilation of sustainable design/geology/ethics. Since I got a B.S. in Bio, I took math through multivariable and two sections of classical physics; doing very well in each. I realize "liberal arts" is generally seen as "not technical", but I just want some affirmation that I'm not being too unrealistic about a career in engineering.

So, without further adieu,

Am I far too unqualified to keep up with undergrad engineering majors in terms of base knowledge? (Or can I make it up in grad school with some extra elbow grease)

How early did you know which sector of engineering was right for you? Did you set off on one track from undergrad all the way to your first engineering position, or did engineering school shape you into something you didn't originally plan on?

Is my multi-science background valuable in mechanical/environmental engineering (as a different perspective) or only in the hybrids like biomed engineering?

Thanks so much for any insight.


----------



## snickerd3 (Jul 9, 2012)

That first is more of an image thing, you can get a techincal degree through a liberal arts program. My BS in chemical engineering is from a liberal arts school technically speaking. because the chem E department refuses to be part of the engineering department.


----------



## bradlelf (Jul 9, 2012)

You can make it up in grad school ... the difficulty would be getting the pre-req for physics, math, etc to be accepted into an accredited engineering Master's program.

Just my opinion though.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jul 11, 2012)

> How early did you know which sector of engineering was right for you? Did you set off on one track from undergrad all the way to your first engineering position, or did engineering school shape you into something you didn't originally plan on?


I was convinced I was going to major in mechanical, until I took Physics I and it kicked my butt. I ended up taking Chem I the next semester and loved it. Plus I got some good advice that environmental regs are only going to get tighter, not looser, so it'll be a growing field. So I majored in that.

Then I graduated, needed a job, and took a position in site civil.

You will probably waffle on your major, and most definitely shift the focus of your work several times during your career.


----------

